# Mein neuer Budget-PC (600 Euro)



## Shaxul (23. Mai 2012)

Ziel: Budget-Gaming-Rechner für 600 Euro. 
Habe die letzten Tage in der Technik-Laber-Ecke schon einiges in Erfahrungen bringen können, einige Fragen sind aber offen geblieben. Außerdem würde ich mir die Zusammenstellung gerne absegnen lassen, hier sind ja einige fitte Leute im Forum unterwegs, was das angeht (Danke schonmal an dieser Stelle!).

Ich habe mir bisher folgendes überlegt:
CPU: Amd Phenom II X4 965 BE 125w
Kühler: Scythe Katana 3
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200, 500gb
Ram: G.Skill 8gb CL9, PC3-10667U
Grafik: Sapphire Radeon 6870, 1gb
Board: AsRock Extreme3 970
Netzteil: Cougar A400 bzw. A450 (ein A400 habe ich, notfalls bestelle ich aber ne Nummer größer)

DVD-LW wird übernommen aus der alten Mühle, beim Gehäuse freue ich mich über preiswerte Tipps - habe bislang das Sharkoon Vaya und das Xigmatek Asgard II im Auge.

Gezockt wird auf nem 22-Zoller mit 1920x1080, hohe Details in Grafik-Blendern sind mir nicht wichtig. Generell würde ich mit dem Rechner gerne Spiele wie Guild Wars 2, SWtoR, Diablo 3, das neue Darksiders II und gelegentlich mal ein Angebot aus dem Steam-Store (meistens Indie-Kram) zocken. 
Shooter spiele ich eher selten bis gar nicht. 
Wenn der Rechner 2-3 Jahre lang aktuelle Spiele auf mittleren Details flüssig hinbekommt, reicht mir das vollkommen - das schmale Budget ist mir da wichtiger. Deshalb hab ich mich auch von einem i5-2500k mitsamt großer GraKa auf die oben gelistete Zusammenstellung umentschieden.

Nach meiner Rechnung komme ich inkl. Gehäuse (30-40 Euro) und Windows 7 auf knapp über 600 Euro.

Kann ich den so bestellen bzw. erfüllt der PC das, was ich mir vorstelle?
Würde mich sehr über Rückmeldungen freuen!


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Mai 2012)

Was in ein paar Jahren ist kann natürlich kein Mensch sagen, aber du musst dir im klaren sein, dass du diese Leistung schon vor 2-3 Jahren hättest kaufen können.


----------



## Shaxul (23. Mai 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Was in ein paar Jahren ist kann natürlich kein Mensch sagen, aber du musst dir im klaren sein, dass du diese Leistung schon vor 2-3 Jahren hättest kaufen können.




Vor paar Jahren hat ich aber nicht das nötige Kleingeld  Ab welcher Preisklasse würde sich's denn zur Zeit lohnen was Neues zu kaufen? Wäre das dann so ab i5-2500k und Radeon 6950 oder wie?


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Mai 2012)

Kommt drauf an was du jetzt hast, du siehst ja mein System in der SIgnatur, hab ich mir Ende letzes Jahr gekauft, es ist halt die Frage nach dem Geld und was die Mühle leisten soll. Wenn du Spiele in 2 Jahren nichtmehr auf dem höchsten Detaillevel spielen willst, reicht dir die Kiste vollkommen, und das Cougar A400 reicht dafür auch aus.


----------



## OldboyX (23. Mai 2012)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ziel: Budget-Gaming-Rechner für 600 Euro.
> Habe die letzten Tage in der Technik-Laber-Ecke schon einiges in Erfahrungen bringen können, einige Fragen sind aber offen geblieben. Außerdem würde ich mir die Zusammenstellung gerne absegnen lassen, hier sind ja einige fitte Leute im Forum unterwegs, was das angeht (Danke schonmal an dieser Stelle!).
> 
> Ich habe mir bisher folgendes überlegt:
> ...



Ich würde dir zu einem Intel Dual Core raten und einem billigeren Mainboard.



> DVD-LW wird übernommen aus der alten Mühle, beim Gehäuse freue ich mich über preiswerte Tipps - habe bislang das Sharkoon Vaya und das Xigmatek Asgard II im Auge.



Xigmatek ist solide.



> Gezockt wird auf nem 22-Zoller mit 1920x1080, hohe Details in Grafik-Blendern sind mir nicht wichtig. Generell würde ich mit dem Rechner gerne Spiele wie Guild Wars 2, SWtoR, Diablo 3, das neue Darksiders II und gelegentlich mal ein Angebot aus dem Steam-Store (meistens Indie-Kram) zocken.
> Shooter spiele ich eher selten bis gar nicht.
> Wenn der Rechner 2-3 Jahre lang aktuelle Spiele auf mittleren Details flüssig hinbekommt, reicht mir das vollkommen - das schmale Budget ist mir da wichtiger. Deshalb hab ich mich auch von einem i5-2500k mitsamt großer GraKa auf die oben gelistete Zusammenstellung umentschieden.



Würde trotzdem auf einen Intel i3 setzen (einen 2100 oder 2130er) , da er weniger strom verbraucht und in Spielen besser oder gleich gut da steht. Die Spiele mit Quadcore support kannst du an einer Hand abzählen und das wird auch noch so bleiben, zumindest bis es die neue Konsolengeneration gibt (was ungefähr mit 2-3 Jahren hinkommen sollte).


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Mai 2012)

Naja, dafür kannst du den Phenom II X4 9xx BE auch nochmal ne ganze Kante übertakten, wenn der Prozessor wirklich jemals der Flaschenhals sein sollte. In sofern ist es eigentlich sinnvoller den AMD zu nehmen und dann iwann auf eine kommende Plattform zu aktualisieren. (Der Anteil an Spielen mit Quadsupport steigt ja auch fast jeden Tag)


----------



## Slytheguy (24. Mai 2012)

Habe gehört Asrock soll mist sein. Mit ASUS habe ich schon sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. MSI und Gigabyte Mainboards sind gut, ich habe das da

http://www.amazon.de/GigaByte-GA-970A-D3970-Motherboard-Sockel-Speicher/dp/B005504RMC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337827905&sr=8-2

Ich empfehle einen guten Silent CPU Kühler, die automatische Kühlersteuerung scheint nur 1) Idle, 2) Idle etwas belastet und 3) "Volle Gas den Fön an" zu kennen. Besonders nervig wenn man nen Film ansieht und der Lüfter immer wieder rauf und runter schaltet, oder in menüs... daher Silent besser.

Habe auch den 96b BE, schau dich Lieber nach einem CPU um der aktueller ist, zwecks Stromverschwendung.


----------



## Soulii (24. Mai 2012)

Slytheguy schrieb:


> Habe gehört Asrock soll mist sein.



ich habe gehört unwissenheit und halbwahrheiten machen impotent...


----------



## Night2010 (24. Mai 2012)

Slytheguy schrieb:


> Habe gehört Asrock soll mist sein. Mit ASUS habe ich schon sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. MSI und Gigabyte Mainboards sind gut, ich habe das da
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/GigaByte-GA-970A-D3970-Motherboard-Sockel-Speicher/dp/B005504RMC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337827905&sr=8-2
> 
> ...



AsRock und Asus sind von der Qualli her besser als MSI und Gigabyte. MSI und Gigabyte haben in letzter Zeit ziemlich nachgelassen.
Die Boards von AsRock laufen stabiel und das für einen vernünftigen Preis. Nimmt man ein billiges gibt es auch gleich abstriche bei den Optionen im Bios
und den Bauteilen auf dem Board.



Soulii schrieb:


> ich habe gehört unwissenheit und halbwahrheiten machen impotent...



Ich habe gehört, das man mit 31 Jahren mehr Verstand haben sollte


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Mai 2012)

Und ich habe die praktische Erfahrung gemacht das an Bauteilen weniger als 1 Jahr alt hauptsächlich Netzteile kaputt gehen ^^.
Mainboards sind meiner Erfahrung nach mittlerweile recht ordentlich. Entweder sind sie nach 2 Tagen kaputt und waren schon beim Einbau nicht in Ordnung oder sie halten...


----------



## jeef (24. Mai 2012)

Dein rausgesuchtes System kannste so eigentlich ohne bedenken kaufen.
Das AsRock würde ich gegen ein Gigabyte tauschen (nur auf grund von persönlichen Erfahrungen)
das A400 reicht völlig
Der Katana raus (außer du hast ihn schon^^) und nen Mugen 3 oder Ninja 3 rein
An nen Windows kommt man auch anders Freunde/Wa.... (jaja mimimi ... wer kauft sich schon nen OS Heuchler  )
würde mir da die Euros sparen und stattdessen die 6870 gegen eine 7850 OC austauschen
Die Grakka ist das ersten was in den nächsten Jahren raus fliegen würde.

Das System sollte die nächsten 2-3Jahre locker gut überstehen, atm kommt nix und wird wohl auch
nichts wirklich forderndes raus kommen


----------



## Shaxul (24. Mai 2012)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten! Dieses Vorurteil, AsRock baue schlechte Mainboards, ist doch schon so alt wie das Internet selbst? Was ich so gelesen habe ist das von mir rausgesuchte 1A in Ordnung bzw. bauen die seit Jahren doch gute Boards. Das Vorurteil begegnet mir aber witzigerweise sehr oft^^

Um nochmal drauf zurückzukommen: Was müsste ich denn so investieren, um was "richtig" zukunftssicheres zu haben? Ist das dann der i5-2500(k) oder taugen da auch aus der neuen Ivy-Bridge-Serie welche? Die letzte AMD-Generation (FX/Bulldozer) kam ja nicht so gut weg in den Tests.

edit: Notfalls überlege ich mir, doch noch ein bisschen zu warten und das Budget aufzustocken. Der post von caps-lock, dass ich das System so eigentlich schon vor 2-3 jahren hätte haben können, hat mich jetzt irgendwie stutzig gemacht


----------



## Klos1 (24. Mai 2012)

jeef schrieb:


> An nen Windows kommt man auch anders Freunde/Wa.... (jaja mimimi ... wer kauft sich schon nen OS Heuchler  )



Vielleicht kommt ja mal der Tag, wo dir einer die Bude ausräumt. Mal schauen, ob du Diebstahl dann immer noch so lustig findest. 
Oder, wenn du mal nen schönen Brief vom Anwalt bekommst, mit einer recht üppigen Forderung.^^



Shaxul schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Antworten! Dieses Vorurteil, AsRock baue schlechte Mainboards, ist doch schon so alt wie das Internet selbst? Was ich so gelesen habe ist das von mir rausgesuchte 1A in Ordnung bzw. bauen die seit Jahren doch gute Boards. Das Vorurteil begegnet mir aber witzigerweise sehr oft^^



Asrock hat sowohl teure Boards, als auch billige. Bei den billigen bekommst du auch billigere Ware. Wenn du allerdings bei Asrock ein Board für 200 Euro kaufst, dann bekommst du ebenso wertige Komponenten, wie auch bei MSI, Asus oder Gigabyte. Der eine Hersteller hat hier ein bisschen was mehr, der andere dort.

Generell zu sagen, Asrock sei Billighersteller, ist in meinen Augen auch ein Vorurteil, dass zwar irgendwann mal berechtigt war, sich inzwischen aber jeder Grundlage erwehrt und sich einfach nur hartnäckig hält.

Und Pech kannst du mit jeden Board haben. Ob nun Gigabyte, Asus, MSI oder Asrock.



Shaxul schrieb:


> Um nochmal drauf zurückzukommen: Was müsste ich denn so investieren, um was "richtig" zukunftssicheres zu haben? Ist das dann der i5-2500(k) oder taugen da auch aus der neuen Ivy-Bridge-Serie welche? Die letzte AMD-Generation (FX/Bulldozer) kam ja nicht so gut weg in den Tests.



Von der Zukunftssicherheit wird sich ein 2500er Sandy und ein 3570er Ivy nicht viel nehmen. Beide haben den gleichen Sockel. Wenn ein neuer kommt und der wird mit dem nächsten Modell kommen, sind beide obsolet. Sandy ist halt etwas billiger und lässt sich meist etwas besser übertakten. Ivy ist etwas teurer, dafür aber auch sparsamer.
Wird allerdings etwas wärmer, weil er halt auch kleiner ist. Den größten Vorteil bei der Ivy sehe ich im PCI-Express 3.0 Controller. Je nachdem, wie lang die CPU halten soll - und eine CPU behalte ich als Zocker beispielsweise 4-5 Jahre - könnte PCI-Express 2.0 sich limitierend auswirken, bei zukünftigen Grafikkarten.
Vor allem, wenn mal SLI/Crossfire angedacht ist, weil dann hast du nur noch 2x8 Lanes.

Ich persönlich würde Ivy nehmen. Mit dem 3570er solltest du von der CPU her die nächsten 4-5 Jahre auskommen.



Night2010 schrieb:


> AsRock und Asus sind von der Qualli her besser als MSI und Gigabyte. MSI und Gigabyte haben in letzter Zeit ziemlich nachgelassen.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Sag mir doch mal, wo du bei einem Asrock Extreme6 oder Asus P8Z77-V PRO eine bessere Qualität sehen willst, als beispielsweise
bei einem MSI Z77A-GD65? Deine Aussage beruht bestenfalls auf persönliche Erfahrungen. Mit Fakten untermauern lässt sie sich in meinen Augen nicht, wenn ich mir die Platinen auf dem Papier ansehe. Aber Erfahrungen sind halt immer so ne Sache. Von einem MSI GD65 wirst du in den Foren zu 99% nur gutes hören.
Und das sprichwörtliche Haar in der Suppe findest du bei jedem Hersteller.


----------



## bemuehung (24. Mai 2012)

*hust*


----------



## Shaxul (24. Mai 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde Ivy nehmen. Mit dem 3570er solltest du von der CPU her die nächsten 4-5 Jahre auskommen.



Liegt bei ca. 210 Euro wenn ich das richtig gegoogelt habe. Ich denke der ist definitiv ne Option, auch wenn der Preis für den Rechner dann insg. Richtung 800-900 Euro geht. Welche Grafikkarte würde ich da am besten dazu packen?


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Mai 2012)

Die 6870 ist ansich schon ok.
Grakas kann man ja auch mal eben wechseln.
Aber grade Prozessor + Speicher + Mainboard bleibt länger im Rechner.
Und die neuen Intel 4 Kern Prozis reichen wohl einige Jahre aus.


----------



## Shaxul (24. Mai 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die 6870 ist ansich schon ok.
> Grakas kann man ja auch mal eben wechseln.
> Aber grade Prozessor + Speicher + Mainboard bleibt länger im Rechner.
> Und die neuen Intel 4 Kern Prozis reichen wohl einige Jahre aus.



Jo da ist was dran, sobald man den Prozessor wechselt, muss auch meistens alles andere mit ausgewechselt werden.
Hatte auch ins Auge gefasst mir bei ebay ne 5770 oder zu schießen - die reicht für alles was ich atm spiele gut aus und die sind günstig zu haben. Und dann halt später auf was größeres umzusteigen.


----------



## bemuehung (24. Mai 2012)

ne 5770 is bissl zu zart momentan

hab selbst die 5770 Hawk(schöne Karte)  P/L nicht optimal


----------



## jeef (25. Mai 2012)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Liegt bei ca. 210 Euro wenn ich das richtig gegoogelt habe. Ich denke der ist definitiv ne Option, auch wenn der Preis für den Rechner dann insg. Richtung 800-900 Euro geht. Welche Grafikkarte würde ich da am besten dazu packen?


nen i5-3450 Wäre auch ne Überlegung wert.
Wieviel willste den nun genau ausgeben  ((Ob du jetzt 600+ oder 800+) ausgibst auf 4-5Jahre werden sich wohl beide Preisspannen kaum was nehmen)
Grakka wie gesagt ne 6870 bzw bissel mehr ne 7850
danach geht es dann direkt in den 300&#8364;+++ Bereich

Die 5770 ist "zu" schwach für 1920
wenn du sparen willst
dann doch lieber ne 6850 oder wenns ne nvidia sein muss ne 460er (sind aber beim komplett Neukauf eigentlich auch schon fast Geldverschwendung)
Wenn du bei Ebay was günstig schießen kannst/willst. Würde ich mal bissel nach einer 6950 oder 5870 Ausschau halten.


----------



## Night2010 (25. Mai 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Sag mir doch mal, wo du bei einem Asrock Extreme6 oder Asus P8Z77-V PRO eine bessere Qualität sehen willst, als beispielsweise
> bei einem MSI Z77A-GD65? Deine Aussage beruht bestenfalls auf persönliche Erfahrungen. Mit Fakten untermauern lässt sie sich in meinen Augen nicht, wenn ich mir die Platinen auf dem Papier ansehe. Aber Erfahrungen sind halt immer so ne Sache. Von einem MSI GD65 wirst du in den Foren zu 99% nur gutes hören.
> Und das sprichwörtliche Haar in der Suppe findest du bei jedem Hersteller.



Du kommst hier mit Boards ab 160€+ an, die meine ich nicht. Es geht um die billigeren. Da sind MSI und Gagabyte von der Qualli schlechter.
Elkos und Spannungswandler. Gab da auch mal ein Thema zu. Habe eben gesucht, finde das aber nicht. War im Luxx. Ich gucke später nochmal nach.


----------



## Klos1 (25. Mai 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Du kommst hier mit Boards ab 160€+ an, die meine ich nicht. Es geht um die billigeren. Da sind MSI und Gagabyte von der Qualli schlechter.
> Elkos und Spannungswandler. Gab da auch mal ein Thema zu. Habe eben gesucht, finde das aber nicht. War im Luxx. Ich gucke später nochmal nach.



Den Artikel möchte ich sehen. Denn soweit ich gelesen habe, spart gerade Asrock bei den billigen Boards an den Wandlern. Und Asus hat sowieso das schlechteste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis von allen.
Möchte mal sehen, wo da ein Billigboard besser sein soll, als etwas gleichwertiges von beispielsweise MSI, welche ein außerordentlich gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis haben.


----------



## Shaxul (25. Mai 2012)

Wegen der mainboard-Dsikussion: Taugt das Asrock Extreme3 970 nun was? Ist bei ca. 70 Euro. Irgendwo hatte wer erwähnt ich soll ein (noch) günstigeres nehmen?



jeef schrieb:


> Wieviel willste den nun genau ausgeben  ((Ob du jetzt 600+ oder 800+) ausgibst auf 4-5Jahre werden sich wohl beide Preisspannen kaum was nehmen)



Eigentlich wär's mir wirklich lieber, mit 600 hinzukommen.


----------



## Shaxul (25. Mai 2012)

*doppelpost* sorry


----------



## bemuehung (25. Mai 2012)

würd persönlich momentan kein AMD Board + CPU kaufen

sollte es ein AM3+ werden dann kannst das AsRock 970 kaufen


----------



## Klos1 (25. Mai 2012)

http://www.pctreiber.net/2012/asrock-970-extreme3-review.html/6

Scheint jetzt nicht so schlecht zu sein. Dennoch sollte klar sein, je billiger das Board, um so billiger die Komponenten. Sofern dir die Features reichen, denke ich nicht, dass du mit dem Board etwas verkehrt machst.
Man muss nicht unbedingt ein Vermögen für ein Board ausgeben. Das billigste, was gerade hergeht, würde ich jedoch auch nicht nehmen.


----------



## bemuehung (25. Mai 2012)

ich kauf meist so für 130-150 Euro meist momentan meist Gigabyte UD3x , hatte jetzt 2 mal UD3Ps

aber AsRock ab/um 85Euro auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Shaxul (25. Mai 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> http://www.pctreiber...3-review.html/6
> 
> Scheint jetzt nicht so schlecht zu sein. Dennoch sollte klar sein, je billiger das Board, um so billiger die Komponenten. Sofern dir die Features reichen, denke ich nicht, dass du mit dem Board etwas verkehrt machst.
> Man muss nicht unbedingt ein Vermögen für ein Board ausgeben. Das billigste, was gerade hergeht, würde ich jedoch auch nicht nehmen.



Das Review liest sich eigtl. ganz gut finde ich. Und die nicht so gute OC-Performance ist für mich als absoluten OC-Noob auch wumpe 



bemuehung schrieb:


> aber AsRock ab/um 85Euro auch nicht schlecht



Würdest du mir das Board fix raussuchen und posten, auf das du dich beziehst?


----------



## bemuehung (25. Mai 2012)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Würdest du mir das Board fix raussuchen und posten, auf das du dich beziehst?


nein da ich momentan keine AMD CPU empfehlen kann


----------

